# experimentar lo que es someterse a los exámenes



## LeaM

Hola:

Estoy revisando el documento de una colega.  No me parece bien "experimentar" en esta oración, pero me gustaría tener su opinión.

_*Todos los alumnos podrán experimentar lo que es someterse a los exámenes por Internet.*_

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Jonno

Experimentar en este caso es probar, tener la experiencia de hacer un examen por Internet.


----------



## LeaM

Jonno said:


> Experimentar en este caso es probar, tener la experiencia de hacer un examen por Internet.


¿Entonces suena natural en esta oración?


----------



## ukimix

Me parece que suena bien. Saludo.


----------



## Antonella V

Hola


Para mí no suena todo lo natural que sería deseable. Mi propuesta es *Todos los alumnos podrán tener la vivencia de lo que es someterse a los exámenes por Internet*.



Saludos


----------



## Lampiste

LeaM said:


> ¿Entonces suena natural en esta oración?




Sí, muy natural, porque ahí _experimentar_ tiene el sentido de _comprobar, apreciar, probar, darse cuenta de, percibir, percatarse de, _etc_.

_Buenas noches.


----------



## LeaM

Les agradezco mucho a todos ustedes.  Veo que para la mayoría suena natural, aunque en lo personal me gustan otros sinónimos que ustedes mencionan, especialmente _probar_ y _comprobar._

Saludos.


----------



## Ludaico

A mí sí me suena natural; pero, si no te parece bien usar "experimentar", por un sustantivo cercano lo puedes cambiar:
*Todos los alumnos tendrán la experiencia de lo que es someterse a los exámenes por Internet*.
Saludos.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

A mis oídos, decir que todos los alumnos podrán tener la experiencia (sugerida por Ludaico en #8) de tomar un examen de tal o cual manera suena bastante más natural que decir que podrán experimentarlo. Hablo de este caso en particular. Tampoco me suena natural decir que un alumno se somete a un examen. En mi vecindario solo nos sometemos a exámenes médicos, siempre y cuando sean complicados, dolorosos o algo por el estilo.
Saludos


----------



## ukimix

Gramática, semántica o estilo. Ni la gramática y ni la semántica de la oración que trajo LeaM tienen objeción. Si su pregunta no es por eso, entonces ella tendría que decirnos _*por qué *_no le gusta 'experimentar'... Que si el maestro es un nazi que usa los exámenes para torturar a sus estudiantes, que si suena mejor vivencia que experiencia,... si no es sobre gramática o semántica, me parece que todo eso sería incierto porque entonces la pregunta inicial no fue suficientemente clara.

EDICIÓN: Explico lo que quiero decir: supongamos que la oración pertenece a una obra de teatro sobre un profesor ex-nazi que se fugó de Alemania luego de realizar ciertos 'experimentos' con niños judíos. Entonces tal vez la oración es perfecta, tanto por lo de 'someter' como por lo de 'experimentar' (como una suerte de eco siniestro). 

En otras palabras a la pregunta inicial le falta el contexto. Saludo.


----------



## LeaM

ukimix said:


> Gramática, semántica o estilo. Ni la gramática y ni la semántica de la oración que trajo LeaM tienen objeción. Si su pregunta no es por eso, entonces ella tendría que decirnos _*por qué *_no le gusta 'experimentar'... Que si el maestro es un nazi que usa los exámenes para torturar a sus estudiantes, que si suena mejor vivencia que experiencia,... si no es sobre gramática o semántica, me parece que todo eso sería incierto porque entonces la pregunta inicial no fue suficientemente clara.
> 
> EDICIÓN: Explico lo que quiero decir: supongamos que la oración pertenece a una obra de teatro sobre un profesor ex-nazi que se fugó de Alemania luego de realizar ciertos 'experimentos' con niños judíos. Entonces tal vez la oración es perfecta, tanto por lo de 'someter' como por lo de 'experimentar' (como una suerte de eco siniestro).
> 
> En otras palabras a la pregunta inicial le falta el contexto. Saludo.


 "Experimentar" me parece un poco extraño en este contexto, ya que es un examen académico y no algo de un laboratorio de ciencias, pero como no es mi idioma les pregunté a ustedes su opinión.  

Saludos a todos y muchas gracias por toda su ayuda.


----------



## ukimix

LeaM said:


> "Experimentar" me parece un poco extraño en este contexto, ya que es un examen académico y no algo de un laboratorio de ciencias, pero como no es mi idioma les pregunté a ustedes su opinión.
> 
> Saludos a todos y muchas gracias por toda su ayuda.



Gracias por tu respuesta LeaM. En realidad no lo es. Trato de responder sin dar cátedra. John Dewey, un ilustre pedagogo norteamericano (el más ilustre a mi juicio) es el padre de la reconocidísima pedagogía progresista que gira en torno a los conceptos de experiencia y de pensar, y también el padre del método de proyectos. En esa pedagogía los estudiantes experimentan con soluciones frente a problemas que tienen sentido para ellos. Tales problemas no son exclusivos de las ciencias naturales o duras. Su requisito fundamental es que sean problemas de la vida. Los educadores lo han estudiado por muchos años. Él es bastante conocido entre los pedagogos. 

Por eso es que el contexto es importante. Porque permite precisar. Por ejemplo, entre educadores, conceptos como los de experiencia y experimentar tienen una larga tradición que no coincide del todo con el sentido que tienen ellos en el positivismo. 

Por favor, disculpa el tono intelectualoide. Un saludo.


----------



## LeaM

ukimix said:


> Por eso es que el contexto es importante. Porque permite precisar. Por ejemplo, entre educadores, conceptos como los de experiencia y experimentar tienen una larga tradición que no coincide del todo con el sentido que tienen en ellos en el positivismo.


Estoy de acuerdo y no le "corregí" a mi colega.


----------



## Antonella V

Buenas noches

Dejando de lado el empleo de _experimentar_, a mi me parece muy válido el apunte de Adolfo Afogutu (_post_ 9) en cuanto al uso del verbo *someter* en el contexto que se nos exhibe. A mí también me parece mejor no usar ese verbo y cambiarlo por dar, rendir o tomar: *Todos los alumnos podrán experimentar lo que es dar/rendir/tomar los exámenes por Internet.*


Un saludo


----------



## LeaM

Antonella V said:


> Buenas noches
> 
> Dejando de lado el empleo de _experimentar_, a mi me parece muy válido el apunte de Adolfo Afogutu (_post_ 9) en cuanto al uso del verbo *someter* en el contexto que se nos exhibe. A mí también me parece mejor no usar ese verbo y cambiarlo por dar, rendir o tomar: *Todos los alumnos podrán experimentar lo que es dar/rendir/tomar los exámenes por Internet.*
> 
> 
> Un saludo


Muchas gracias por confirmarlo.  Estoy de acuerdo con ustedes; a mí me gusta "presentar, tener, realizar y tomar".  Pero no es mi documento, es de mi colega, que es de El Salvador.  ¿Alguna opinión de uno de nuestros foreros salvadoreños?

Saludos.


----------



## iribela

No veo mal "experimentar", pero es cierto que en algunos casos no suena muy natural.
Tal vez quedaría mejor decir 'tendrán la oportunidad de ver cómo...


----------



## LeaM

iribela said:


> No veo mal "experimentar", pero es cierto que en algunos casos no suena muy natural.
> Tal vez quedaría mejor decir 'tendrán la oportunidad de ver cómo...


Muchas gracias.


----------



## ACQM

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Tampoco me suena natural decir que un alumno se somete a un examen. En mi vecindario solo nos sometemos a exámenes médicos, siempre y cuando sean complicados, dolorosos o algo por el estilo.




Pues por este otro vecindario es de lo más frecuente "someterse a un examen académico".


----------



## Xiscomx

LeaM said:


> Hola: Estoy revisando el documento de una colega. No me parece bien "experimentar" en esta oración, pero me gustaría tener su opinión.
> *Todos los alumnos podrán experimentar lo que es someterse a los exámenes por Internet.*
> Muchas gracias de antemano.


Hola *LeaM*:
No sé si será por mi condición bacavesa, pero en mi familia y entorno siempre, y cuando digo siempre me refiero a un manojo de generaciones, hemos usado el vocablo «*asabentar*», «*asabentarse*», que describen e impregnan con excelsa precisión la intención que emana de tu oración:
*
Todos los alumnos se asabentarán de lo que supone someterse a unos exámenes por Internet.*

En mi lengua es muy común la voz «*assabentar*» que tiene el significado de: *enterar*, *enterarse*, *hacer saber*, *ser conocedor de*, *estar informado de*, *dar información a*, *dar a conocer*. Si bien es palabra muy antigua que ha sido rescatada en el lenguaje literario moderno (texto traducido): *No valía la pena haber vuelto en sí para asabentarse de semejante desgracia.* Ruyra Pinya, ii, 223.

«*Asabentar*» aparece con 14 fichas en el Fichero General de la RAE. Es voz arcaica y utilizada principalmente en pasajes bíblicos, (_*ver aquí*_ introduciendo «asabentar» en la celdilla), y consultar especialmente las fichas 1, 3 y 5.

Un saludo.


----------



## LeaM

ACQM said:


> Pues por este otro vecindario es de lo más frecuente "someterse a un examen académico".


Que interesante, ACQM. Aprendo que se usa más que yo pensaba.

Muchas gracias.



Xiscomx said:


> Hola *LeaM*:
> No sé si será por mi condición bacavesa, pero en mi familia y entorno  siempre, y cuando digo siempre me refiero a un manojo de generaciones,  hemos usado el vocablo «*asabentar*», «*asabentarse*», que describen e impregnan con excelsa precisión la intención que emana de tu oración:
> *
> Todos los alumnos se asabentarán de lo que supone someterse a unos exámenes por Internet.*


Muchas gracias por su interés en este hilo, Xiscomx.  Los padres de familia aquí no entenderían «*asabentarse*», pero espero que no se me olvide por si acaso lo veo un día en algún documento.

Saludos a todos y que tengan un bonito día.


----------



## Gabriel

LeaM said:


> "Experimentar" me parece un poco extraño en este contexto, ya que es un examen académico y no algo de un laboratorio de ciencias, pero como no es mi idioma les pregunté a ustedes su opinión.



Creo que tu confusión viene por relacionar "experimentar" con "hacer un experimento", que en tu lengua natal es un verbo muy parecido a "experimentar" que no voy a nombrar para que no me borren el post  .

Y es verdad, una de las acepciones de "experimentar" es "hacer un experimento". Pero en español este mismo verbo tiene otra acepción que no existe en la versión inglesa de este verbo: "probar, percibir o sentir una cosa, un sentimiento, una emoción o un cambio", acción para la que en inglés se usa un verbo distinto, uno que no se parece a "experimento" sino a "experiencia".


----------



## LeaM

Gabriel said:


> Creo que tu confusión viene por relacionar "experimentar" con "hacer un experimento", que en tu lengua natal es un verbo muy parecido a "experimentar" que no voy a nombrar para que no me borren el post  .


 Así es, Gabriel.  


Gabriel said:


> Y es verdad, una de las acepciones de  "experimentar" es "hacer un experimento". Pero en español este mismo  verbo tiene otra acepción que no existe la versión inglesa de este  verbo: "probar, percibir o sentir una cosa, un sentimiento, una emoción o  un cambio", acción para la que en inglés se usa un verbo distinto, uno  que no se parece a "experimento" sino a "experiencia".



Muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## ukimix

Hola de nuevo, 

Por si cualquier cosa dejo un enlace a _Democracia y Educación_, de John Dewey (en inglés), y en particular a su capítulo 11 _(Experience and Thinking_). Como te decía este concepto se lo identifica en educación con dicho autor; y cuando con él se habla de la experiencia y de experimentar no se habla exclusivamente de los experimentos de las ciencias duras. Saludo.


----------



## LeaM

ukimix said:


> Hola de nuevo,
> 
> Por si cualquier cosa dejo un enlace a _Democracia y Educación_, de John Dewey (en inglés), y en particular a su capítulo 11 _(Experience and Thinking_). Como te decía este concepto se lo identifica en educación con dicho autor; y cuando con él se habla de la experiencia y de experimentar no se habla exclusivamente de los experimentos de las ciencias duras. Saludo.


Hola: El problema es que soy racista.  Estoy de acuerdo con su uso en inglés, pero prefiero otro término en español. 

Saludos.


----------



## Gabriel

LeaM said:


> Hola: El problema es que soy racista.  Estoy de acuerdo con su uso en inglés, pero prefiero otro término en español.
> 
> Saludos.



Bueno, "experienciar" no existe. "Vivenciar" tampoco oficialmente, aunque lo he escuchado. Se dice "experimentar". Si eso no te gusta:

*experimentar*

ensayar, probar, examinar, comprobar, tantear, estudiar
notar, sentir, percibir, padecer, sufrir, advertir, soportar, apreciar, observar, escarmentar, percatarse
http://www.wordreference.com/sinonimos/experimentar

Observa que, supuestamente, debes escoger de la lista de abajo. Aunque algunos de los de arriba también podrían funcionar, tal vez si le agregas "por sí mismos" mejor. (probar/comprobar/ensayar/practicar/intentar por sí mismos)

Además de lo que ya te sugirieron: "tener la experiencia", que creo que es más representativo de lo que significa "experimentar" en este contexto.


----------



## ukimix

LeaM said:


> Hola: El problema es que soy racista.  Estoy de acuerdo con su uso en inglés, pero prefiero otro término en español.
> 
> Saludos.



¡Ni modo! Como dicen en inglés: _I can't argue with that one_.


----------



## iribela

Re: "_Estoy de acuerdo con su uso en inglés, pero prefiero otro término en español_".

Sí, me parece que el error está en querer copiar del inglés. Creo que en este hilo ha faltado señalar que "_experience_", como verbo, es algo que en inglés se usa mucho en lugar de otros verbos o expresiones más puntuales, sobre todo en este tipo de contexto. Es como "_help_", "_support_" y otros; son muletillas. En castellano hay infinidad de opciones, y sin embargo uno ve "ayuda" y "apoyo" _ad nauseam _(calcado del inglés, sin duda)_._

Lo importante es comunicar la idea, aunque a veces tengamos que quemarnos las pestañas para lograr una traducción.
Al parecer, "experimentar" tiene demasiados matices y no acaba de convencer en la oración en cuestión.

Falta contexto, pero de todo lo que se ha propuesto creo que las siguientes sugerencias son las que quedarían mejor: podrán probar/podrán apreciar/podrán comprobar/tendrán la oportunidad de    tomar/rendir un examen….


----------



## Gabriel

Lo que pasa es que "experiencia" es un término muy abarcativo que incluye todo los que se percibe, siente, vivencia, etc.

Yo me imagino qiue lo que quieren decir es que el alumno va a tener la oportunidad de ver cómo se entra al sitio web, acostumbrarse a la interfaz gráfica del sitio, ver cómo son las preguntas, cómo se contestan, cómo se califican, los sonidos que tiene, y hasta cómo se siente (los nervios, etc.)

El sentido que conlleva la palabra "experience" en inglés es perfecta en este sentido, pero "experienciar" no existe en español. O sí existe, pero se dice "experimentar" (experimentar tiene ambas acepciones, la de "experiment" y la de "experience", y es oficial de la RAE).

Palabras como probar, apreciar, comprobar, etc. se quedan cortas en mi opinión. Tal vez "vivir la experiencia". Otra sería "vivenciar", que tampoco existe oficialmente pero que la he escuchado, la he escuchado.


----------



## ukimix

iribela said:


> Sí, me parece que el error está en querer copiar del inglés. Creo que en este hilo ha faltado señalar que "_experience_", como verbo, es algo que en inglés se usa mucho en lugar de otros verbos o expresiones más puntuales, sobre todo en este tipo de contexto. Es como "_help_", "_support_" y otros; son muletillas. En castellano hay infinidad de opciones, y sin embargo uno ve "ayuda" y "apoyo" _ad nauseam _(calcado del inglés, sin duda)_._



Hola iribela, 

El verbo 'experimentar' tiene tantas y tan diversas posibilidades como el inglés 'experience'. Por ejemplo, el corde de la RAE registra cerca de mil casos de uso de la sola palabra 'experimentó' aparecidos en 367 obras escritas entre 1497 y nuestros días. (No busqué cuántas veces aparece 'experimenté'). Nada más en los primeros 25 casos, la palabra no está asociada ni referida a una sóla acepción, por ejemplo la de los experimentos científicos, sino que se la usa en contextos muy diversos. Yo creo que no reconocerle su riqueza es empobrecer el lenguaje.

Por lo demás concuerdo contigo en lo de la falta de contexto que aqueja al hilo, que más parece una discusión genérica sobre las muchas o pocas acepciones del verbo 'experimentar'.


----------



## iribela

ukimix said:


> Hola iribela,
> 
> El verbo 'experimentar' tiene tantas y tan diversas posibilidades como el inglés 'experience'. Por ejemplo, el corde de la RAE registra cerca de mil casos de uso de la sola palabra 'experimentó' aparecidos en 367 obras escritas entre 1497 y nuestros días. (No busqué cuántas veces aparece 'experimenté'). Nada más en los primeros 25 casos, la palabra no está asociada ni referida a una sóla acepción, por ejemplo la de los experimentos científicos, sino que se la usa en contextos muy diversos. Yo creo que no reconocerle su riqueza es empobrecer el lenguaje.
> 
> Por lo demás concuerdo contigo en lo de la falta de contexto que aqueja al hilo, que más parece una discusión genérica sobre las muchas o pocas acepciones del verbo 'experimentar'.



No se discute. Aquí mismo vimos muchas de esas posibilidades. Pero cuando es preciso explicar y justificar el uso de una palabra, que no acaba de convencer ni al editor, es señal de que correspondería considerar alternativas. Recordemos, el objetivo principal es facilitar la comunicación.
Más allá de la discusión sobre las acepciones de "experimentar", no me cabe duda de que en la oración que estamos analizando, el uso de "experimientar" no fue sino un caso más de simple calco del inglés, sin mayores consideraciones por el significado del verbo. Reitero, no está mal traducido, pero a muchos nos hizo ruido, y cuando el río suena, agua trae.


----------



## XiaoRoel

_*Todos los alumnos podrán ejercitarse en la técnica de (los) exámenes por Internet.*_


----------



## LeaM

Muchísimas gracias a todos por su ayuda.

Estoy más que satisfecha con todas sus sugerencias, ya que el contexto es precisamente como dijo Gabriel:


Gabriel said:


> Yo me imagino qiue lo que quieren decir es que  el alumno va a tener la oportunidad de ver cómo se entra al sitio web,  acostumbrarse a la interfaz gráfica del sitio, ver cómo son las  preguntas, cómo se contestan, cómo se califican, los sonidos que tiene, y  hasta cómo se siente (los nervios, etc.)


----------



## ukimix

¡Adivinaste Gaby!


----------



## Ludaico

Lo que dijo Gabriel, resumido y como yo lo he conocido coloquialmente desde siempre, es "*empaparse*"


----------



## iribela

LeaM said:


> Muchísimas gracias a todos por su ayuda.
> 
> Estoy más que satisfecha con todas sus sugerencias, ya que el contexto es precisamente como dijo Gabriel:



Pues hemos estado hablando de más, entonces 
Sugerí el miércoles: 'Tal vez quedaría mejor decir 'tendrán la oportunidad de ver cómo...'


----------



## Gabriel

> Todos los alumnos podrán experimentar lo que es someterse a los exámenes por Internet.



Las propuestas que, para mí, mejor transmiten el sentido de "inmersión total en la vivencia" son:
Experimentar (la original, a muchos les hace ruido, a mí no. Tal vez estoy contaminado por el inglés).
Tener la experiencia (Jonno y Ludaico)
Vivir la experiencia (Mía, inspirada en la anterior, humildemente me gusta mucho).
Empaparse (Ludaico. Me gusta, pero tal vez sea un poco informal, depende el contexto. Y habría que revisar el resto de la redacción porque "podrán empaparse de lo que es someterse... no suena nada bien, en mi opinión).


----------



## Ludaico

Gabriel said:


> ...Empaparse (Ludaico. Me gusta, pero tal vez sea un poco informal, depende el contexto. Y habría que revisar el resto de la redacción porque "podrán empaparse de lo que es someterse... no suena nada bien, en mi opinión).



No, no suena nada bien. Pero parafraseando al profesor Roel:
*Todos los alumnos podrán [ejercitarse en] empaparse de la técnica de (los) exámenes por Internet.*


----------



## iribela

A lo mejor se está complicando innecesariamente la redacción. 
Si supiéramos a quién va dirigida la nota y el nivel de los alumnos, sería más fácil traducir la oración, que parece recortada de una de esas tantas cartas y comunicados que las escuelas distribuyen a los papás o a los docentes. En este caso, quieren comunicarles que los alumnos van a tener la oportunidad de aprender de la práctica lo que es tomar un examen en línea.


----------



## Gabriel

Ludaico said:


> No, no suena nada bien. Pero parafraseando al profesor Roel:
> *Todos los alumnos podrán [ejercitarse en] empaparse de la técnica de (los) exámenes por Internet.*


----------



## LeaM

iribela said:


> A lo mejor se está complicando innecesariamente la redacción.
> Si supiéramos a quién va dirigida la nota y el nivel de los alumnos, sería más fácil traducir la oración, que parece recortada de una de esas tantas cartas y comunicados que las escuelas distribuyen a los papás o a los docentes. En este caso, quieren comunicarles que los alumnos van a tener la oportunidad de aprender de la práctica lo que es tomar un examen en línea.


 Así es, iribela.  Los alumnos de varias edades (de la primaria y la secundaria) van a tomar este examen.

Saludos a todos y muchas gracias de nuevo por su ayuda.


----------

